# Cryptic film quiz



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

hello  

i was really enjoying for crypitic tv quizz and love the games so i thought i'd try cryptic films..

  just to get every mind bogggled   

now i'm not that good at setting the riddle but i'll give it a go ..i'm more of a solver well try and solve 
   

angels find there way to battersea


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

nope


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

ok...its a kids/ cartoon film

angels find there way to battersea....but its vica versa.....battersea finds there way to angels  

think i might have made it more confusing    i'll let you have a few guesses before i say...(told you i'm not much good at makeing the riddles..lol


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

All dogs go to heaven?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yes!!! woo hoo !!

well done foxylady!!

your go.........


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I'm rubbish at doing the questions!!

Ok...Play area over a hundred million years ago?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Jurassic Park!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Well done Miranda7 - your turn


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

OOh good idea ive only seen this
Just wanted post so i dont lose it


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dices with difficulty!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

thinking.............


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

chop harder ? if thats even a film


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope! But part of that is right...


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Die Hard?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Indeed!

Your go, Foxy!


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Ok...

Crazy Raincoats


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

mad max?


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Well done, your go Poppy05!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

siblings pretend


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sister act?


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

yep well done


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

brilliant number


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

oceans eleven


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

nope


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

seven


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

nope


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

smart one


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

nope   sorry ...think of another word for brilliant..


----------



## jaynee (Nov 10, 2006)

clever one


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

nope


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

fantastic four


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Magnificent Seven?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

sorry for late reply but linlou17 your right  

it was fantastic four!

your turn..xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

woohoo i got one!!!  
imnot too good at making one up for you's though  

pale guys keep feet on ground


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is there a film called White Men Can't Dance? That rings a bell...


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

oooh close miranda!!!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

white men can't jump?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

jess - yep   well doen mine didnt take long to guess  

your turn........


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yay  

well i'm not that good at making them up but here goes....

Not Mia's father


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mama Mia?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yep..told you i werent that clever..lol
ur turn..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Leo, Grotbags and the Schreiber


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

the lion, the witch & the wardrobe?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes indeed! Your turn...


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

oh i'm on a roll!!   got a few right.. 

fight shinning bright


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

nope


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah well done ren..i actually thought that would be a tricky one   oh well..

ur turn hun ..x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Interview with a Vampire?

See, my guesses are always going to be a bit off, seeing as I never go to the cinema!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Funny man in sage


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

the mask?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No, sorry!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

ummm still thinking... 

green clown


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Green's right!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

miranda this is really a tough one 

was thinking drop deap fred 

but the only film i can think of with green in it is _green mile _


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope! It is two words though... Green ****


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hhmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

green grass ?

ummm green aliens   

cant think of nothing else with green


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It had Gerald Depardieu in it?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

green card??

i googled him   is that cheating


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

That's it! Your turn...


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ooh that was hard!!! i will try think of one now im rubbish at them  

back soon

L xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

an unkind appliance


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mean Machine?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

your too good at this ... or im really bad  

your turn  again!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

70s glam rock band hail from Australia


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

wizard of oz


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rah! Well done! Your turn...


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

the dummy of USA

ps: sorry it has taken me so long to come back on been a bit tied up this week


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

nope sorry


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Wanted to join in but didn't have a clue what the answer.

Asked DH and he said it is 'The Pacifier' ??


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yep nikki - whos got a clever dh!!!!!  

your turn hun.......


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Has taken me a few days to think of one, but how about:

No sound from shepherd's flock


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Silence of the Lambs!


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Well done -  That's the right answer.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

One for every month


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cheaper by the dozen ( cant think of anything it could be!)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope! What about...

A lady for every month?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

calender girls


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yaroo! Your turn.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

strange subject


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Weird Science?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

youre too good at this or im reaklly poor    

your turn ....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I never watch films, either! Been to one film in 12 years...

Right, here's your clue: 

Discovering at the knee of your mum


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hhmmmmm i ,ay be some time with this one


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Exztra clue: It's all a bit fishy!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

a fish called wanda


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Is it Finding Nemo??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Your turn!


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

How about - 

Marathon man is on a knife edge


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bladerunner?


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought that might be a tough one but you got it right first time.  Am going to have to think of a harder one next time!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A high temperature when Whigfield sings


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Oooooh, can I join in?

Is it Saturday Night Fever? (not that I'm a closet Whigfield fan or anything!!)


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

She had such a short-lived career - if you were a fan it had to be a brief fling!  

Well done - your turn!


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

You're right, she was cut off in her prime!!    

OK, how about: 

Holy Mother burst brooches??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Something About Mary?

Nuns on The Run?

The Singing Nun?

Saint Mary?

I'm clueless!


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Mary's right.  Another clue: it was my favourite film when I was a child.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Aha! Mary Poppins!


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

that's right!  Your turn!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

A very old recreation ground indeed


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Indeedy!

Your turn


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hot fuzz


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

dp helped me sorry i cheated, im not too good at this either!!

will try to think of one......


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

alcoholic tropical drink


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Tequila Sunrise?


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Cocktail??


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yep your do ......


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Who was right linlou, me or miranda?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

bankie you was right


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Very expensive infant


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

No sorry, guess again!


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Is it Million Dollar Baby??


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

well done nikkipas!

I thought that is was an appropriate one, given how much we must have spent on IF tx so far!


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

How about - 

Jarvis Cocker's story


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pulp Fiction! Great clue...


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Well done, its the correct answer.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Gerald Cavendish Grosvenor is Prince William's


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Is it the Godfather??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It is the Godfather! Good Googling...


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually must confess I did ask DH and he guessed the answer!!  How about:

It was the final amount, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Total Recall!


----------



## peanut butter (Jul 23, 2008)

Yep - that's the right answer.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Blown away


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

twister


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Nope! Sorry...


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

gone with the wind?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep - well done!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i got it right....umm wil have to think of one now...


anatnom girls name....  (the movie)


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah thats right im soo crap at making them up


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dusk? Dawn?


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

From Dusk till Dawn?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

twighlight zone


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

twilight .....with    edward


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yay!!!  umm got to think of new one now..oh well here goes you'll prop get it right away...  

Lard geilf


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

twilight


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah ren its garfield....i totally suck at this ....just good at guessing


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Terminator?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ironman?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray!

Kingsize phalluses and sweeping tools


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Bedknobs and Broomsticks!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes indeedy!


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG I actually got one!!

Erm, ok.

A break from not eating with some fancy jewellery


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

breakfast at tiffanys


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Yey!! (Maybe I need to be little more cryptic next time!)


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

dont worry chuck im not too good at the clues myself  

here goes .....

a smear of colour


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

purple rain ?  

red stroke?

ummmm


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

nope.. keep guessing


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

pleasant ville?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

nope sorry

extra clue ... police comedy


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

think ur right ren


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yay ren got it right


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

_" naps barlinthy "_

is that the clue ?   ( god im useless!!!)


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, that's a toughy!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

its is 

hmmmmm ....


...


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

It's an anagram!!!

Pans Labyrinth


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

well done angua ( brain box!   )


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

The Noisy of Noise


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Big Bang?


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

scream!


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Nope, more cryptic.


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

chity chity bang bang?


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Ooo no, but on the right track with age and type of film.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

the sound of music


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

that was a tough one!!!!!

will have to have a little think of one be back soon   .......


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

stoney ground


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i was gonna say rocky too?

but also ?  tremors?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ren you're right!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

American Pie?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hooray!

Now then... *thinks*

Scorching injections


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yep! Your turn...


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

im stuck again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

stardust


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

oooo, good one!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

employed young lady......


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

working girl ?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yay well done jess im going to have to start thinking now for a hard one for next time its my turn im rubbish at this!!!!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm rubbish too!! but here goes ......

siblings pekere


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

My Sister's Keeper?

Is it out yet btw? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

i'm so   at doing clues..  

well done bankie..think its in cinemas now


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

OK, how about 

William's unclean younger brother?


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

will have to think about this one...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dirty Harry?


----------



## bankie (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep, your turn.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Secure, gravy and double B&H kegs


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Darn! Thought that one might take longer! Your turn...


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Guys near the end of the alphabet


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Yey!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

rush hour


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ooh yay i got 1!!!!  

withstand rough usage


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

I think it's pregnancy brain, coz I'm stuck too!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

its a description of the word which is the title!


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Unbreakable?


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

yay well done!!!


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

OMG!! Ok, how about...

Sharp edge


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i was impressed with my last one i am usually terrible at making them up!!!!

is it blade!!!


----------



## Angua (Aug 12, 2008)

Obviously I'm pretty crap at making these up also. Coz, yes u r right!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

oooh yay!!!!

ok... she danced with rod


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

nope.. its the name of her ( who danced with rod )


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

another clue ...


Rod (stewart) and X  did the waltz.... ( does that help   )


----------

